# advice please



## lesley30 (Feb 8, 2004)

hello
I am new to this site. I have a beautiful son already but long for another child. i have just started my first course of clomid as i don not ovulate can any one give me some information on the hormone levels i should expect to see on my day 21 blood tests please.
thank you
regards
lesley


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Lesley
I'm currently on 2ww with clomid as my txt had to be abandoned in Oct cos I didn't ovulate.
I've never been told my hormone levels - but it would be worth going to the board ASK A NURSE further up the index.
Wishing you all the best and hoping to see you posting in Secondary Infertility part 1 2004 as well as in the Clomid girls !!
Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lesley

Just seen this posting

I will answer reply tonight or tomorrow.

In the meanwhile, welcome aboard.

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi lesley 

i was told by my nurse when i had my blood test taken on day 21 that anything over 30 ment you had ovulated and that was good...
If under that then it didnt meen you hadnt ovulated all month as you could ovulate late as clomid can make you late as it did me....

good look but like i was told any thing over 30 is good

take care hope this helps xxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi lesley, welcome to this site.

For more info on the effects of clomid upon the body log onto:

www.womens-health.co.uk/clomid2.htm


For the blood test on day 21, you should see increasing follicle stimulating hormone and the luteinising hormone.

If you havent ovulated, your clinic can increase the clomid and repeat the blood test.

Good luck and if you need any furthur info just ask

Jeanette


----------

